# Time Change....Ideas!!



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2006)

I moved this one first....heheh


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2006)

Coooool! Tomorrow at 1 Am and 1PM is a time in-line.....

It goes like this...Time  1:02:03 Date 4-05-06

Think about it...This will never happen again!!! 

 I know......More useless information....... 

InspectorD


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 5, 2006)

So no one else has any Ideas?

How about changing the air filter in your air handler., Clean out the condensate pump, Check your A/c condensing unit outside and make sure it is clean.
 Have your A/C serviced before the first hot day when it doesn't work and you can't find a technician because everone else has the same problem.
Take the insulation blanket off your whole house attic fan.

There has to be more Ideas out there to help everyone out.....

Home draining my water heater...
InspectorD


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 5, 2006)

People should read about ways and investigate what they find to make their home more efficient. Saves them money and helps the enviroment a little, not a greenie but it can't hurt.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

I should just remember it.  people laughed when i thought i was 15 minutes early for work. haha, no, really.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 4, 2007)

I stole this thread and moved it....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 4, 2007)

I know one thing that I do that is extremely important, and I mean extremely important..............





STAY UP A EXTRA HOUR LATER SO I DO NOT GET UP AT A FLIPPIN 4AM


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 4, 2007)

Another good idea is to check all the outdoor items with the winter months coming


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2008)

: Hey everyone,

Post your suggestions with what you do when the time changes to remind folks to do something with their home maintenance.

Mine is to remind you to change the batteries in your smoke detectors, CO detectors and Safes if you have electronic access.

Vacuum your refrigerator coils and clean out the dryer hose of all the lint.

Clean gutters save you from water in the basement in those April showers.

Changing the battery in my remote so I don't get stuck on the couch.........



Those need some updating.  It is a good idea to just get them done now...unless you like emergencies in the middle of the night....and unhappy endings. 

Clean furnace, boilers and wood-stoves now , not when everyone is really busy...be ready, not out in the cold.

Anyone else....speak up, we can't here you.

There has to be a few things folks do different in other parts of the world ...or country.


Jest a  bringin  er back to life...we dun sprung ahead ageen...mmmmhhhmmm.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 2, 2008)

Time to change the clocks back, and the smoke detector batteries if you have not.
I bring this up because I am now in the middle of replacing my neighbors kitchen due to a fire. The fire cause alot of damage, but the folks and dog are safe. Without the detector they would be gone. 
Do something today, either on your way back from church, or the pancake breakfast for the local Lions club (which I am now leaving to cook for at 6;30 in the morning)but get some batteries and....spread the word. 
When you are talkin to your freinds and family today, let them know you need to change those batteries. 
Then you can talk about something besides how fast it gets dark in the evening. 
Runnin to flip those flapjacks.
Ps...don't ask me why the clock says 8;30 on the post...something to fix I guess.


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 2, 2008)

It's a good day to walk around your home and check your foundation vents too! Check the screens, make sure the vents close and open properly. If your temperatures are low enough, you might go ahead and close them to keep your pipes from freezing.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Nov 4, 2008)

I found that using the Daylight Savings Time as a calendar for other switches help to, and I can remember to do things.  That way, at least twice a year, I am changing between septic tanks, changing filters, cleaning gutters, and other such projects that might be forgotten.

It is a great reminder.

NOVA Pros


----------

